# Mounting 5C Collet Block in a Lathe Chuck



## JMI (Dec 6, 2009)

Is there any reason not to put a collet block in a four jaw lathe chuck or any particular things I should be aware of? Obviously a collet chuck is preferred but that is not in the cards at the moment.

Bought a cheapo set from Enco and will be putting them to use soon.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## kvom (Dec 6, 2009)

I have done this with the hex collet block with my 6-jaw chuck. For the square block and a 4-jaw, the main advantage would be where the stock being held is too small for the chuck directly. For larger stock, I'd think that the same effort in centering the jaws would be necessary.


----------



## JMI (Dec 6, 2009)

kvom  said:
			
		

> For the square block and a 4-jaw, the main advantage would be where the stock being held is too small for the chuck directly.



That is precisely why I'm using them. The lathe and 4 jaw that I currently use can't grip anything under about 1/2" unaided.

Jim


----------



## kvom (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## luky luke (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello,
a Chuck Lathe with three jaws would it not enough, it's just a question , if I don't have 4 jaws for example?
but this system is clever of you  , thanks-you.


----------



## mcostello (Oct 23, 2014)

You could also put a drill chuck in Your lathe chuck. Any size possible within the drill chucks range.


----------



## tornitore45 (Oct 23, 2014)

mcostello said:


> You could also put a drill chuck in Your lathe chuck. Any size possible within the drill chucks range.



Be careful though.  If the drill chuck is mounted on a cone type arbor it will come loose.  Drill chuck arbor do not like radial loads.  If you are reducing the diameter cutting toward the HS it may work.

For that kind of work I use a ER15 collet holder with straight shank sleeved with a copper pipe to protect the shank.


----------



## Swifty (Oct 24, 2014)

I use an ER20 collet holder to grip small parts in the lathe, I sometimes use it in the 4 jaw chuck and indicate it to get it running dead true.

Paul.


----------



## Chiptosser (Oct 24, 2014)

A drill chuck , I would consider a last option.  A chuck has a very small contact area, three points,  not intended for side loading, and can easily scare small diameter pieces.

Unless you make one with a heavy shank and is threaded on, that runs true, the jaws are not scored by  spinning drill bits, ect.  I wouldn't depend heavily on one.   For an emergency case, I would consider.

I don't like taking chances, holding pieces that I have invested time and money.
But, That's me.

Good Luck


----------



## mcostello (Oct 24, 2014)

I meant gripping the drill chuck with the chuck jaws. Not gripping the arbor. Not ideal but gets by in a pinch,


----------



## SmithDoor (Oct 24, 2014)

I have use the 5C blocks for over 35 years works great

 Dave


----------

